# Heard some Cracking when Flexing a New Board



## johncp (Mar 3, 2009)

What's up all, 

Picked up a new arbor westmark for spring shredding...unwrapped the plastic and pressed on the board to do a flex test and i heard a bit of crackling when flexing the board..I flexed it a few more times, and eventually the crackling went away, but should I be concerned at all? 

The cracklling sound resembled the sound when a pencil is being bent right before it snaps..haha..hopefully that's not the case with my board. 

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

Fiber glass


----------



## johncp (Mar 3, 2009)

ah, thanks nolefan2011!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

the crackling is how u know ur doing it right


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

snowklinger said:


> the crackling is how u know ur doing it right


Totally normal


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Yeah, some boards do that.

Personally, I hate that.

Because some boards DON"T do that.

So why are some making that noise?

It's a rhetorical question.:dry:

I try & fold every board in half when I get it in my hands.

Haha, so I hear that lots.

But I've never had a board just fall apart or break from just that.

It means nothing, but it still bugs me. haha


TT


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

timmytard said:


> Because some boards DON"T do that.


Probably because someone did a good "shop flexing" on it before you got to it.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> Probably because someone did a good "shop flexing" on it before you got to it.


Exactly, out of the press they all do it first time they are flexed, if it doesnt it just means someone else beat you too it.
Personally I love it.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Burton pre flexes their boards to break tHem in so burton boards generall don't do this.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Normal.
The reinforcement moves inside.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

timmytard said:


> Yeah, some boards do that.
> 
> Personally, I hate that.
> 
> ...



Lawd man, for a guy that owns 1500 boards, how did you not know that some boards are factory flexed?

By the way, your board isn't caving into a frown. That is called camber.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

These guys are full of crap. It is not ok. It is cursed. You need to get rid of it. Throw it away. Better yet burn it.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Nolefan2011 said:


> Lawd man, for a guy that owns 1500 boards, how did you not know that some boards are factory flexed?
> 
> By the way, *your board isn't caving into a frown. That is called camber.*


I know lots about the riding part of snowboards, never have I said I know anything about the construction of them.

I don't know what goes on in the factory, fuck, I ain't never been to China. haha

Don't have a clue what my binding angles are either?

Do either of those things affect my riding in any way?

Nope, so I don't give a flying fuck.


Dude, I'm 40 years old, been ridin' for close to 30 years.
I don't even know what the fuck that's supposed to mean?


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Nolefan2011 said:


> Lawd man, for a guy that owns 1500 boards, how did you not know that some boards are factory flexed?
> 
> By the way, your board isn't caving into a frown. That is called camber.


Actually, I think they may be tryin' to frown after all 

They know, I'm gonna ride em.:hairy:


TT


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

what it is is the newly set epoxy and fiberglass sheets breaking in to the board's flex pattern.





and gremlins.


----------



## Ashcampbell (Mar 14, 2014)

And then the board cracks you.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Ashcampbell said:


> And then the board cracks you.


Only in Soviet Russia


----------



## Maierapril (Oct 25, 2011)

Nivek said:


> Only in Soviet Russia


No the board would drive you home after a night of vodka in soviet Russia


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Maierapril said:


> No the board would drive you home after a night of vodka in soviet Russia


Drive? In Russia? I've seen some of those Russian dash cam videos. No thanks.


----------

